# Outboard Motor repair in SL Valley



## Trigger (Sep 11, 2007)

I need an impeller replaced in a small outboard. Anyone have any suggestions of a reputable place to take it for the fix.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Trigger said:


> I need an impeller replaced in a small outboard. Anyone have any suggestions of a reputable place to take it for the fix.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Brand and year of the outboard?


----------



## Trigger (Sep 11, 2007)

I will check tonight pretty sure it is a 9.8 or 8.9 mercury or johnson probably 13 years old.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Call shafer marine in west valley. They do a great job.


----------



## N8ON (Oct 7, 2010)

Glad to see you getting the old boat going again. You need something to do with your free time.


----------

